# Ansel Hotot



## Leaf (Nov 28, 2008)

My dear Ansel went to the Rainbow Bridge on Thankgiving morning. I took her in after a local breeder had a barn/property fire.

As beautiful as she was, Ansel was never a social girl, but very content to be with her bondmate Ibimi (who is also at the bridge).

Ansel had multiple problems over the last few months, including an abscessed jaw that required surgery - but her recovery was never complete after the proceedure. 

I honestly believe her older body was not up to the stress of the surgery, travelling required for vetting and the constant stress and pain involved during her illness.



As independant as she was, Ansel will be sorely missed here at home and in my heart.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.

Binky Free at the Bridge Ansel.:rainbow:

Susan:bunnyangel2:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Nov 28, 2008)

Oh Leaf, I'm so sorry.... She was a beautiful bunny. I'm thinking of you :hug:

RIP Ansel, binky free...

ink iris::rainbow:ink iris:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear that she passed. She's back together with Ibimi now. They can frolic at the bridge together.
Binky free, Ansel. :rainbow:ink iris:


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 28, 2008)

I am so sorry.


----------



## FallingStar (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Ansel. She was such a pretty girl. 

At least she will get to be with Ibimi. 

ink iris:Binky Free Ansel.:rainbow:



Karlee


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm so sorry. Independant or not, they still find a way into our hearts.

God Bless, Ansel. Go be with your friend.

Jan


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 29, 2008)

Sleep well, sweet Ansel! Thank you for giving her such a loving home, Leaf. I'm sorry she had to leave


----------



## bat42072 (Nov 29, 2008)

:angelandbunny:


----------



## LedaHartwood (Nov 29, 2008)

Maybe your Ansel, and my Crusoe are exploring the bridge together.

I'm sorry you lost a bun on Thanksgiving as well.

:hug1


----------



## Leaf (Nov 29, 2008)

Thank you all!

Ansel was more than a handfull to have, but she always brought me joy with her antics.

She really will be deeply missed.


----------



## tonyshuman (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm so sorry, Leaf. She was such a beauty and I love the bunnies that have attitude. Binky free, Ansel.
:rainbow:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 1, 2008)

we're so sorry for your loss--no matter how long they are with us it's never long enough--binky free little girl.


----------

